# MMA Freak Fighter of the Week Bellator 250



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bellator's matchmaking is like boxing with many lopsided mismatches and tune up fights.

That could hurt them over the long run. They don't do enough events to give many of their names more than 1 fight per year.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if COVID hadn't happened they'd be getting more fights then one, maybe two or even three a year but COVID kind of sabotaged that. As for Bellator's match making, I agree that they try to create lopsided mismatches and tune up fights. Look at most of the matches they have made with Aaron Pico and Michael Page.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone remember bellator's featherweight tournament?

Its been so long since they've mentioned or updated it. I bet everyone forgot it exists.

Even Scott Coker might have forgot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually they're resuming it this coming Thursday with the last of the quarterfinal round with the first semifinal coming the week after. It was stopped because of COVID obviously and then the travel ban made things more difficult because of the international fighters. I've never been a fan of spreading that tournament over so many events.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Scott Coker gave Sergio Pettis 2 fights in bellator while the FW tournament was on hold.

Its "The Bellator Featherweight Tournament That even Scott Coker forgot".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said there were logistical issues because once Bellator started back up they need to figure out how they'd get the fighters back into the country and all that. Sergio Pettis lives in the United States so booking him in a fight is a lot easier then booking Patricio Pitbull who lives and trains in Brazil. Logistics is more of an issue.


----------

